# انظمة تحكم رقمي



## zoom100 (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد كتب في انظمة التحكم الرقمي وبحثت عنه ولم اجد ما يفي بالغرض فارجو مساعدتي 
او حتى موقع المهم ان يكون يشمل المادة من جميع الجهات 
و جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## صلاح الحلفاوي (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## E.boody (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ع المشاركه


----------

